# Anchor glass jar



## Dwight (Dec 1, 2012)

Hello everyone,, new guy here.
 Hoping someone can tell me something about this "Anchor glass" jar.
 1. it has "Anchorglass" stamped on the lower side.
 2. has 10-26BA stamped in a semi circle on bottom, 6 on one side of bottom and 37 on other side of bottom, also has the "anchor" with a capital H over it on bottom. Sorry for poor pic.
 Thanks... 
 Dwight


----------



## Dwight (Dec 1, 2012)

I should have add'ed it holds one cup, and here's a side pic.

 Thanks...
 Dwight


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi'ya Dwight,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. "Stamped" is not a word used much in the Glass lexicon.

 You have a product jar from Anchor Hocking. It was made at the Salem, NJ plant in 1937..






 It would have had a paper label and a metal lid. It might have contained anything from pickles to peanut butter. 
 There's some additional history @ The Anchor Hocking Museum.

 How'd you come upon it, and what did you find notable about it?


----------



## epackage (Dec 2, 2012)

Looks like a tall baby food jar to me...


----------



## Dwight (Dec 2, 2012)

Hey surraceone,
 Thank you for the the info. My grandson and I found it partially burried near an old 1800's train depot in Brooksville Florida. It has sparked a healthy obsession in my 12 yr. old grandson.  He's on his way here now to see your reply. I cant thank you enough.


----------



## surfaceone (Dec 2, 2012)

Hello again, D. Gary,

 Digging old glass is a wonderful "hobby." Old train stations often have dumps in the near vicinity. If you and your grandson want to learn more about old glass, may I suggest a lengthy visit to This Excellent Website.

 Good luck in glass...


----------

